# Is Fullmetal Alchemist the Next Big Anime?



## McMurphy (Dec 27, 2004)

Significantly reducing the typical delay of Japanese anime being broadcasted overseas, the American cable station, Cartoon Network, has started showing the series Fullmetal Alchemist directly after it ended its run in Japan.

The series is about two alchemist brothers, Edward and Alphonse Elric, on a quest to find the legendary Philosopher's Stone to restore their bodies altered due to their failed attempt to resurrect their dead mother. 

The DVD release will be by FUNimation in January 2005. Cartoon Network has heavily promoted their broadcasting of Fullmetal Alchemist. There is now a PS2 game adaption by Square Enix. The series has received cover story status by all anime magazines. 

Is Fullmetal Alchemist worth the promotional machine behind it? Is it destined to be as well received and successful as Cowboy Bebop?


----------



## MentalIsues69 (Jan 9, 2005)

i've watched FullMetal Achemist since the mother epsiode and i have to say it is one of my favorites. Cowboy Bebop was a hit, but i think this would be bigger. More tagic events and epsiodes that can link into a life of just a person that is watching it. The anime is a billiant idea and may the creator be blessed with this genius idea.


----------



## kstr (Jan 9, 2005)

I haven't seen this one but the story doesn't really light my fire, then again i am a cyber punk fanboy really.


----------



## Thadlerian (Jan 27, 2006)

Just watched some episodes of this - the first four. I think they were really good story-wise. I've really got no experience with that kind of serial anime, but it seems to me to be of the better sort.

Will watch more soon.


----------



## Esioul (Jan 28, 2006)

I think I might have seen some of this- it seemed ok, although I'm no expert on anime.


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 28, 2006)

Aye, Thadlerian, there are some quality anime series out there.

I havent checked this one out, but I have been a devotee of Naruto fansubs for some years now... And from the above write-up, I may well look into this in the not-so-distant future


----------



## SukiTrek (Jan 30, 2006)

I haven't seen it yet. I'll give it a look.


----------



## Thadlerian (Jan 31, 2006)

Watched a whole lot of episodes yesterday. Among them episode 7, which took be completely by surprise. I had heard it was supposed to be a good, one, but I had no idea at all. It was sad and terrible and brilliant, quite on par with some Miyazaki/Takahata efforts.


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 31, 2006)

Thats hefty praise...

I shall seek these out myself. As soon as I make the time to do so!


----------



## Alucard (Feb 2, 2006)

It's one of my favourites sure, But I would'nt say the next big thing.  In japan it is a big thing.  Do you mean in the western world?, for that I would say Naruto will be bigger now that it is being dubbed.   Ghost in the Shell : Stand Alone Complex is doing well aswell


----------

